# Help Finding a Home



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I recently took in a 2 year old golden retriever this past Dec. He was diagnosed with epilepsy, but I believe I have it under control(as much as possible). His previous oweners were planning on putting him down until I offered the option of him staying with me. I started him off in my boarding kennel and then eventually moved him into my house. He has a wonderful temperament. I've tried to find a hole, but it just doesn't exhist, making me really wonder about how his owners could give him up.

I am now ready to find him a pet home. Being a breeder I have never had any trouble finding homes for my pups, in fact they are always spoken for before they are born. But this in new to me. Does anyone have any suggestions? I know there must be people out there who are willing to accept his flaw, especially that all it involves is a pill with his meals. 

I just really think it is time he was the center of attention and not just one of the pack here.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wish I could help you, I also have a 8 month old Golden female that needs a good home.

Good Luck!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Can you have a rescue or shelter do a courtesy post on Petfinder? They really do cover a remarkable number of searchers, often looking for special needs animals.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is so awesome that you saved this golden. I will keep an ear out, for sure, for anyone who is searching. How would you describe his activity level and health other than seizures?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

If you have a local GR rescue, contact them and I am sure they would be willing to help, especially since you are fostering. Alot of them do have the courtesy posting.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Bless you for saving him. Seizures are so easily treated and controlled, I can't believe that his owners gave up on him for this reason, especially when the meds are usually very inexpensive. I think I spent at the most $45 a month for Sam's pheno. I hope you find the perfect home for him.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the ideas. I thought about contacting one of the local rescues, but don't want to burden them. 

As far as what the boy is like "Zonk", as easy as they come. He is very mellow in the house, but does like to play with the other guys here on occasion. He is a big boy in height, but at a great weight. He loved running the trails in the woods over the winter, which got him into good shape. The only time you hear anything out of him is when he is playing or locked in the yard and wants back inside. Like I mentioned earlier there really aren't any holes in his temperament... no fears, aggression, or un golden like qualities. Best of all he never learned the bad habits here of being on furniture. 

I can't imagine once people meet him that he couldn't find a good home. He is much better then many of the goldens I meet or have stay at my kennel.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing this guy. I'd bet a local rescue would help you find a good home for him, especially since you're already fostering him and presumably can keep him until his forever home is found.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you for rescuing this boy. My fingers are crossed that you find a great home for him. I have no additional suggestions but I'm sure there is a perfect home out there for him.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Mac - any updates on him? I believe that a rescue called As Good as Gold is near you and they do WONDERFUL work with goldens who have healthy problems. We have a friend here who fosters for them and has had goldens with all kinds of different issues. You should contact them. 

Have any forum members expressed interest in homing him? I'd be very happy to help with transport. 

Anyone??


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone interested in this boy, we could do another transport!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi guys, unfortunately the local rescues that I have contacted informed me that they cannot help unless I surrender him to them. That was not my reason for rescuing him, to place the burden on someone else. So I don't believe they can be of any assistance. It is too bad as I am sure there would be some great homes out there that have inquired with the rescue. Lucky for Zonk he gets along so well here and there is no rush to just throw him anywhere.

But if anyone hears anything please let me know. I can promise he is a wonderful dog!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If I didnt have a full house, I would take him in a heartbeat. The seizures are old hat to me. I pray that someone comes along that just falls in love with him and wants him in their home.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We have a lot of members from Northern Illinois, Wisconsin and Michigan that are close to Doolin. I'm sure someone will come up with an idea!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Come on GRF. We have pulled off transports and found fantastic homes for Goldens in need before, we can do it again!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Doolin - can you post some pictures?


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I will get some pics up tomorrow of the big fellow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doolin*

Doolin

Yes post some pics of this sweetheart and how you want to be contacted and if nobody on the forum can find him a home, then just ask the rescue is you can foster him (keep caring for him) until they find him a home.
They may have a waiting list for dogs like him.
I know of a Golden Ret. rescue in Seattle, Washington (Inland Empire) that told me they have such a shortage of female and male Golden Rets. for adoption and they have a waiting list of applicants.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok so here is the Big Fellow as shot tonight in the house. As you can see he looks and is a really sweet boy. You can also see his favorite thing to do besides carrying around firewood, lay around. As far as contacting goes just e-mail me here or at [email protected] .


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a handsome boy. I hope you are able to find him a home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Right now I am enjoying my two and when Bailey visits I have three. I have to face the day that I will lose Shadow and Tucker, but when that time comes if I am physically able, I will adopt a boy like this big fellow! Nothing, and no one, in my home is perfect...I say that lovingly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous!*

HE IS absolutely gorgeous and has the personality and temperament to match from everything you've said.

Please consider asking a Golden Ret. Rescue near you if they have any approved adoption apps. for a boy like him!!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I am very thankful that the world has all kinds of pet owners! Zonk found a wonderful home this week with the nicest people! It didn't take much for him to win them over! They actually wanted to pay me an adoption fee for him, not allowed! He will now have the home he deserves where he lounges on the couch and gets all the attention he can handle. What a Great day this has been


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

That's fantastic and you are a wonderful person for taking him in and taking care of him! You have some good karma coming your way. Heartwarming stories like these are the best.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What wonderful news that Zonk's found his very own people to love him....terrific!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news. They sound like wonderful people.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay for Zonk! Great work, Mac! Did Gabby get placed this weekend too? It's going to be much quieter around your place soon!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What wonderful news!! Thanks for helping Zonk find his furever home.


----------

